# Asus AI Overclocking VS Manual Overclocking ?



## low1988 (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it manual overclocking is far more better than Asus special BIOS feature ?
I'm using the P4 2.8Ghz with FSB 533Mhz , the idle temperature is 42 Celsius for the original setting.Within the use of AI Overclocking I could sucessfully boost to 3.6Ghz which is bottleneck the FSB it have.Now i could run the games (estimate smooth 20 % than before) and without any problems and sustain the temperature at 42~50.So is that manual overclocking would really surpassed the current peformance at the overclocking rate like this ?There is a lot of reference on the web state that manual overclocking is the most recommended ,but i suspect that it could not allow me overclock to 3.6Ghz without buying any extra cooler to prevent the hardware outburst !


----------



## elitehacker (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah I prefer manual overclocking over the automatic ones. Don't be lazy. I have always found that automatic overclocks tend to be lower.


----------



## colt1911 (Dec 8, 2007)

I use manual overclocking mainly because every time I used AI booster my system would crash. At least with manual you can tweak different settings for stability.


----------



## MixedLogik (Dec 8, 2007)

Use that manual overclock because if your system becomes unstable, you will know exactly what you did to make it become unstable. Also you can probably be more specific when overclocking something, more precision because you can toy with latency, dram speed, voltages, etc...


----------

